# Hey all another newbie.....



## Beerme1664 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey all I thought I had better introduce myself due to the 2 day posting rule, plus it's polite!

So I am mid 40s 6ft and approx 11 & 1/2 stone and I want to get into shape.

I have already gleaned loads of great information from this site and if I have a question I can't find an answer to with the search function I won't hesitate to start a thread.

Here's to the community!!!

Dave. :happy:


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome to the community Beerme. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello Beerme, hit us with some questions and lets see if we can get you built up.

Liam


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum mate.


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

welcome to the forum buddy, get involved and ejoy


----------



## Mark Page (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi guys

Just moved back to Lyneham (Wiltshire) after 6 years where's the best place to train round here? cheers


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Pro Strength in Swindon is the daddy of gyms around here.

I'm opening a supplement shop in Chippenham, across from the Vauxhall garage so hope to see you some time.


----------

